

PVS-Studio: analyzing ReactOS's code - 2lakitten
http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0076/

======
BrandonMTurner
I was an active developer of ReactOS in 2003-2007 (this is basically where I
learned to write production code if you count the code I wrote as production
ready. In actuality it wasn't; and I was surprised not to see me being called
out explicitly in the article :) ). The project has some issues since this is
little to no direction or focus.

While both suggestions made by the author of the article are undoubtedly a
good thing. They would have been more a lot of work to get setup and all the
developers to agree on. The project is rarely used or tested by actual users
since the operating system itself is so primitive compared to other modern
operating systems.

It is easier to think of the developers of ReactOS has lone hackers
independently working on their own personal itch and the ReactOS codebase just
happens to provide the perfect playground. We all had our own goals and we
rarely if ever got in the way or even worked with other contributors.

